# Ruska, Ride across Finland



## Dogtrousers (31 Aug 2017)

Some might be interested in this. The inaugural one is just starting.

https://www.randonneurs.fi/ruska-ride-across-finland-info-page/
(Some dry humour in this page!)

It's 1800km in 8 days 6 hours.

As much as I love Finland, from experience of driving there I imagine this may be mentally really tough, as most of the time you will be riding along roads with forest each side. All day. Now and then a lake, then more forest. Maybe the odd reindeer. Then more forest. Not many hills. Lots of forest.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2017)

The odd Reindeer may get cooked in some of the more remote parts I'm betting.


----------



## Dayvo (31 Aug 2017)

I much prefer the countryside and cycling in nature to built-up areas.

Finland is a beautiful country:

https://www.google.no/search?rlz=1C...psy-ab..0.3.367...0j0i67k1j0i13k1.QqxDmXJbvxs


----------



## albal (11 Oct 2017)

Mossies. Nightmare


----------



## robjh (11 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> As much as I love Finland, from experience of driving there I imagine this may be mentally really tough, as most of the time you will be riding along roads with forest each side. All day. Now and then a lake, then more forest. Maybe the odd reindeer. Then more forest. Not many hills. Lots of forest.


Know what you mean. We drove it and it felt like we spent 3 days in the same forest.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Oct 2017)

I looked at some of the photos after it finished. I think you would need some good riding companions to talk to because it did look boring. Cold as well. But the guys seemed to enjoy it and that's the important thing.


----------



## albal (20 Dec 2017)

Loved riding the length of it, similar to UK, with 5million population.


----------

